# J.d. 850



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

Need your help guys. Where is the hydraulic filter located at ? I started having problems when the tractor was was turned to the left. Tractor would screech when the power steering was turned left, but not to the right. Then when you shut tractor off, it would screech like a bearing going out.
I replaced the pump. And it is still doing this. However,,,,,If you start her up and then shut her off.......NO SCREECH.... Sitting there running she sounds good. But the longer she runs the harder she shuts down and boy does she Complain....
My thought is that the filter is clogged and the longer she runs the more the back pressure builds up. However, I can not find da durn Filter.......
HELP........


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I did a little research and came across this. Hope it helps you out. 
"Your tractor should have a suction screen in the transmission that will Plug up over time. It can be removed and cleaned and reinstalled. It is behind a 3 bolt cover close to the bottom of the tractor across from where the suction line goes in the bottom of the tractor."


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks Pogo,
Yep that looks like it is it. DIdn't know I needed to be standing on my head to find it tho. LOL As soon as it dries up a bit, I'll be tearing in to it. Had one heck of a storm just roll thru East Central Illinois. 
By the way, what web site did you find that at? Looks like it needs to be in my Favorites. Love my lil' Yanmar/John Deere, only wish she were a 1050. I'll find one and add it to my growing collection.
Thanks Again, Ron


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

Ok drained the hydro oil and cleaned the filter which is NOT the problem. However, I did find slivers of fine metal in oil and on the screen. SOOOO, where would the metal come from? The old Pump? Is there something else that the Pump actually pumps into that is disintegrating? 
I really do NOT understand mechanicals at all, especially tractors. Altho I would rather work on a tractor than a truck or car. I don't understand why the engine stops Hard with a Screech. Altho I did have a guy that works at Ford tractors and HE said it is NOT the engine, she runs and accelerates way to smooth. Drained the motor oil and only found one sliver of metal. but I could have missed that when I drained the hydro oil out.

Any Ideas guys?


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

OK...thought I'd do a follow up...

Bought me a Yanmar 276D...took my loader off my JD850 to put on the 276D....My Son was up from San Antonio for Thanksgiving 2016....
Hey what ya gonna do with Johnnie?
Gonna get her running and give her to you....
He came back for Christmas with a trailer.....

The Hydraulic pump shredded....that was the metal on the filter screen.....
She had an aftermarket PowerSteering Unit on her...that started to leak, hydraulic fluid.....

Son took the P/S unit apart and it was clogged also....so when you turned left...the hydraulics back pressured enough to kill the engine.......
So.....Johnnie is Now stirring up Dust in San Antonio, Once again...

Don't ya just Love a Happy Ending.....

p.s. I love the 276D.....put my 48" tiller on her.....Man can she Tear Up some Ground

edro: Smokin edro:


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Welcome back to the forum smokinbad. Thanks for the followup. I always like a happy ending!


----------

